# setMaxInactiveInterval oder Serverkonfiguration



## Guest (9. Mai 2008)

Kurze Frage: Ist setMaxInactiveInterval (HttpSession) oder eine direkte Einstellung der Sessiondauer auf dem Server besser?


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2008)

imho Server bzw. web.xml


----------



## Gast (9. Mai 2008)

Gut das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht (und mach ich momentan auch schon).


----------

